# Traction control light on and ABS light on help?



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi im new on here and have just purchased a 2000 reg audi TT 225 and when i was driving it home the traction control light came on and the ABS light and just stayed on the dash and now there just constantly on and being new to audis i cnt think what it would be, does anyone have any ideas or can shed any light on this issue.

Many thanks 
James


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF, If it stays on after Ign Off & back On then a faulty ABS sensor. There is one in each wheel hub & requires a VagCom scan to pinpoint which one is faulty. If you have been driving in deep snow, its possible one of the discs is blocked with snow & will clear as temps rise.
Hoggy.


----------



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah i changed the front right hand side one on saturday but had no luck, so you think its best to get a VAGcom on it to tell me which one it is? also i noticed another issue with the car and its to do with the temp gauge in the car, wen i start the car from cold it never sits on the 50 mark saying its fully cold it always starts way above it and it takes a long time to get to 90 and wen it does it seems to constantly move the guage, then when i let the car tick over parked up it goes past 90 and heads towrds 130 but stops on the last marker before it goes into the red and will just stays there and go no further, i also cnt here the fans come on either could it be this?


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. As Hoggy said, you will need to get your car scanned with VagCom because the are quite a few reasons for these lights coming on. It's possible that someone on here will offer help you out if you say roughly where you are.

It's a good idea to get a cable off Ebay with some software so that you can do a scan yourself :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-USB-DIAGN ... 3889wt_905

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

steveupton said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. As Hoggy said, you will need to get your car scanned with VagCom because the are quite a few reasons for these lights coming on. It's possible that someone on here will offer help you out if you say roughly where you are.
> 
> It's a good idea to get a cable off Ebay with some software so that you can do a scan yourself :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-USB-DIAGN ... 3889wt_905
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.


Hi and thanks pal, does this come with the software to?


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

It comes with shareware software, so not fully functional, but will do a full scan and show up codes.


----------



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

steveupton said:


> It comes with shareware software, so not fully functional, but will do a full scan and show up codes.


Okay thanks steve great help! i have ordered one now so should recive it soon, i take it you just do all this threw your laptop?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi mate. The temp problem could either be the sensor or the thermostat. Get the car up to temp ie 15 mins of driving and do the 49c trick to get your true temp.
Lots of info on here, just search 49c trick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Temperature prob is likely to be the sensor or Dashpod prob, change the sensor first cheap & easy.

http://www.wak-tt.com/tempsensor/tempsensor.htm

To check temps using 49c on Climate Control, click link below.






Hoggy.


----------



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

TT Boycie said:


> Hi mate. The temp problem could either be the sensor or the thermostat. Get the car up to temp ie 15 mins of driving and do the 49c trick to get your true temp.
> Lots of info on here, just search 49c trick


Yeah i found that earlier today might have to give it a try, what happens if you have a faulty pod tho? is it a big problem if thats faulty?


----------



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi James, Temperature prob is likely to be the sensor or Dashpod prob, change the sensor first cheap & easy.
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/tempsensor/tempsensor.htm
> 
> ...


Cheers hoggy, we changed that on saturday and it made no difference mine is an AUQ engine and the one that was supplied was a green sensor like the one on the pictures, but the one that was on my car was black? does this mean it is defo the pod?


----------



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay so i have plugged in the VAGcom system i got and it has come up with a longitudinal acell sensor which according to audi is a sensor which controls the abs and traction control when u accelerate so that the AWD system can determine where there power should go to back or front, after getting silly quotes i managed to find the correct part and i am going to fit it at the end of the week, apparently its behind the glove box, im hopeing this will fix the problem and will update weather it does or not  thank you all for your help so far on this guys!

Many thanks 
James


----------



## nelmanners (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, if it's not the sensor behind the glovebox, then you might look at the instrument cluster. I heard that the TTs have problems with the clusters. If it is the cluster then visit ebay and check the Audi TT clusters. You will see that they sell them with a lifetime warrantee and for 165 pounds. Then you won't have to worry about that again.


----------



## ttjay05 (Feb 6, 2012)

nelmanners said:


> Hi, if it's not the sensor behind the glovebox, then you might look at the instrument cluster. I heard that the TTs have problems with the clusters. If it is the cluster then visit ebay and check the Audi TT clusters. You will see that they sell them with a lifetime warrantee and for 165 pounds. Then you won't have to worry about that again.


Yeah but the problem i have been told about with those is that the car has to be recoded when you fit a new one of them and it can only be done by audi and i imagine they will not fit anything other than there own parts, thats why its such a huge cost to have it done


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, After changing temp sensor, do the 49c reading on climate control & gauge both read the same high reading.Unusual if so, as sensor has 2 output. If it is the dashpod, then these links below have been used to repair dashpods.

http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/
http://www.vdorepair.co.uk/

Hoggy.


----------

